# New sheath for my favorite knife



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Just finished stitching together this sheath.

I'm thinking of finishing it with motor oil instead of spending another $10 at the leathercraft shop.

Any thoughts on that?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Looks good! Can't help you with your question. Was it a kit or did you make it yourself? I have the same knife and the sheath is worn out. Been eyeing some of the leather crafting sites.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Here's the link: Tandy Leather - Large Knife Sheath Kit

I just happen to have a local tandy leather store, so I was able to just drop by and see the product for myself.

I'm not a leather crafts sort of person, so I have no plans on adding the fancy schmancy embossing.

Heck, I might even cover it with duct tape :armata_PDT_23:


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Hey nice job on it even if it was stitch by numbers lol. Be pretty trick if you could add a spot for a fire steel! I don't know how to preserve leather but I think you can do whatever to it finish wise just make sure it's what you want there's no sanding it off for a redo


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

You should bedazzle the hell out of it!

BeDazzler | Bedazzler Machine | As Seen On TV Store


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looks mighty pretty. I used to rub my old baseball glove down with 3 in One. Seem to work just fine.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Found a basic brown polish that also protects. I like it but hoped it would be darker.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Do you regularly eat or drink motor oil? It will be transferred to the blade & then any food items the blade touches.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Do you regularly eat or drink motor oil? It will be transferred to the blade & then any food items the blade touches.


I was curious about that approach as well.
However, I don't eat nor drink leather tanning agents either, nor leather soaps, or any other product regularly used on leather sheaths.
What is one to do? Is "natural" processed leather really even natural by the time we get it?
Unless I take it from the animal and process it myself, I can't really know what was used on it.
According to OSHA, motor oils is mostly non-toxic, though you will likely have side effects from ingesting large amounts.
I doubt the trace amounts that could be transferred to the blade, and then make it to the food would be enough to cause any ill effects.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

The polish(sp?) is a combination of dyes and waxes. I think an oil would preserve the leather better, but won't the waxes will attract less dirt?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Vegetable oil tanned leather & saddle soap rubbed on the outside which has a base of mink oil.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Does leather tanned with vegetable oil cause a smell after a while? I would think it could still go rancid, even when rubbed into leather.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

No. Cromium tanned leather is more durable which is great for gun holsters.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Saddle soap is bees wax & mink oil. Straight mink oil is expensive but great for keeping leather pliable. Saddle soap you have to rub in to break down the bees wax to release the mink oil.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

I used Neats Foot oil. Picked it up at Ace Hardware for a few bucks. After that dried I applied a neutral shoe polish to give it some shine.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

Here is a sheath That came with a Mora classic. I sanded it, dyed it, and then rubbed it down with Neatsfoot oil. I kind of like the basic old school look of it.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

After giving it more thought, i rubbed the leather down with some oil (vegetable oil). It darkened some more.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> After giving it more thought, i rubbed the leather down with some oil (vegetable oil). It darkened some more.
> 
> View attachment 10021


That looks very nice. A perfect compliment to your Buck hunting knife.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

scramble4a5 said:


> That looks very nice. A perfect compliment to your Buck hunting knife.


Thank you. I wish I had some rivets like yours. That looks strong.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

There are a number of ways to go about keeping a knife sheath pliable. If I plan on leaving the leather natural, and just want to darken it up some I use neatsfoot oil. First picture.

If I dye the leather I use a product called sheen which locks in the dye and gives the leather a nice finish. Second picture

Nice sheath, BTW.


----------



## scramble4a5 (Nov 1, 2012)

tinkerhell said:


> Thank you. I wish I had some rivets like yours. That looks strong.


It's okay. Certainly not high end. I bought it to practice dyeing leather. I figure for $20 or so if I messed it up no big deal. Plus I still have the knife. I may try one of the Tandy sheaths for fun.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

We used to soak new bridals in a pan with Lexol overnight to soften the new leather. After pulling it out you need to rub it down good and hang it for a few days to let the oil dry/soak in so it doesn't wear off staining the horse's head and your hands.

It also darkens the leather quite a bit.

For new saddles we wiped a heavy coat on twice a day for a few days before allowing it to "dry for a week or so before using it.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Looks good man I like it.


----------



## chemikle (Feb 16, 2015)

New sheath for my bahco laplander , after whole day of stitching it is done and I love it  (my first stitched project)


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Nice work on that. Cool looking knife handle too.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

great job , like to see more when your done .


----------

